# TBH just threw a little swarm



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Maybe 1-200 bees and a queen (not hard to find in a swarm that size). I'll be honest I have been a very absentee beekeeper. Have been meaning to make an end of the season inspection but really haven't been in there since pulling out a few lbs of honey in june.

Why would they do this?
What should I look for?
Is there anything to be done about it (its just hanging out on the leg of the hive)?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Let me get this straight... The queen and about 200 bees are outside the hive just hanging out on the leg?? Are you sure it's the queen and not a drone? Could it just be bearding? Is there plenty of room yet in your hive? Good stores? It seems strange that they're that close to the hive. If they were going to swarm, I would have thought they'd leave and not just cluster on the leg. Seems also very late in the year for a swarm, but then I'm in cold weather where they seriously reduce their numbers, especially drones at this time. I'll be interested to see what other advice you get here as I don't have any.... sorry....


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Definatly a queen. Yes just sitting on the leg (still this morning). Going to inspect the hive today, but not sure what to even look for.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Look for queen cells and drones to mate them.
Get the swarm in a box or some thing.

 Al


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Well I looked inside today. Hive was totally cleared out. Looked like the bees that were left were eating the last of the stores (maybe robbing). My other hive was in the same state. I had been very busy the past couple months and was being very hands off. 

This was the colonies second summer. Last year they went like gangbusters. Early this summer they seemed strong too. I never used any pest contol measures though. Very depressing. Anything I can look for to give me an idea what did it? What do I do with the hives (tbh with nice straight natural comb) over the winter?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Feed syrup to that little swarm and try to keep them alive.

Probably look for a source for a nuc or package to start over next spring. 
Freeze the comb 24hr and store it in a nice cool dark place. Putting some para moth with them would be a good idea too.

Another choise is to melt it down in a double boiler and sell the wax.

 Al


----------

